# Gave her a wash and polish.......



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Gave her a good clean and then autoglym super resin polish and fitted new number plates so thought it was time for a pic.....


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice, I do really like the chromed trim fog's, cannot understand why you cannot get them for a pre-facelift!


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Looking good! Are those wheels standard with the car or have you changed them during ownership?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

robbiepepper said:


> Nice, I do really like the chromed trim fog's, cannot understand why you cannot get them for a pre-facelift!


They are pre facelift fog grills

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

yea, I should have said on a 3.2TT


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Looking good! Are those wheels standard with the car or have you changed them during ownership?


Factory upgrade from new. Normally its 18s fitted but these are the 19s (Just recently had them refurbed).

As for the fog grills they are pre facelift, although I can't decide whether to change them to the facelift with the silver bar in them???

Gaz


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks cracking, love a black TT just cleaned 8)


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

What brand of car washing shampoo/polish/wax do you use on your car?

I've got meguairs ultimate wash and wax and MER autoshine polish and finishing wax.

Is it advisable to use same brand shampoo and polish/wax?

When I ran out of MER shampoo I used meguairs ultimate wash/wax on next wash. It gave me impression it removed the mer polish and wax as I noticed decreased beading :?

Just my imagination I guess?


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Looking good! I also made use of Autoglym's Super Resin Polish at the weekend but I fear the car hasn't seen polish in a long while so it is going to need a few more coats at the weekend! I plan to wax at the weekend too.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks great - but I bet a nightmare keeping clean.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Stem said:


> Looks great - but I bet a nightmare keeping clean.


Not at all.....its dead easy to keep clean :roll:


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> What brand of car washing shampoo/polish/wax do you use on your car?
> 
> I've got meguairs ultimate wash and wax and MER autoshine polish and finishing wax.
> 
> ...


I use any wash and wax type shampoo like turtlewax etc, then gave the bonnet a going over with Maguires compound just to remove some swirl marks, then finished with the super resin polish.

The thing I like with autoglym polish is it's very easy to buff off without too much effort.


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

Gaz78 said:


> The thing I like with autoglym polish is it's very easy to buff off without too much effort.


I found it easy too but then I had just used a clay bar! 
I plan to use some meguiars wax at the weekend, the car needs sealing. The rain proved a point today though - beaded nicely!


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

looks fab! If you dont have chrome fog surrounds just spray them, I did, pop the plastic front off, 10 min job and makes a hell of a difference, especially if you have replaced with chrome front grille


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Damn! I still like that TTS grille very very much!

Nice looking TT.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

TT-driver said:


> Damn! I still like that TTS grille very very much!
> 
> Nice looking TT.


Why thank you 8)


----------



## Bueller (Mar 18, 2017)

Lovely looking tts. I think it looks great in black....but I am biased! Mine has a 100k on her but the paint still looks good.


----------



## ttdan3.2v6 (Apr 25, 2019)

At the risk of stating the obvious, you do know that Polish is not a finishing product, merely a preparation for a wax or ceramic coating finish? The resin polish has no protective qualities, it is a cleaner only.


----------

